# blockage? - please help!



## shellnik26 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi everyone, this is my first time on here. Great site! So here's my situation, I just want to see if anyone can shed some light on it. 3 days ago after dinner I started with extreme pain in my upper stomach. I've had it before so I knew it was gas that was stuck. The pain got so severe that I literally didn't sleep thats night. I eventually had diarrhea as well. The was still there all the next day but not as bad. I have to mention to that the pain would come and go every 5 room 10 minutes. The diarrhea stop by the morning but I took pepto so that might have help. So now 3 almost 4 days later the pain has moved down to the bottom. Yesterday I was burping all day but yet the gas feeling never went away it just moved. My stools now are more like diarrhea (not watery just really, really soft) yet almost impossible to gets out. I feel the need to pass gas but that won't come out either. I woke up tonight with the sudden urge to have a bowel movement so I went to the washroom and nothing! Finally after much struggle I had a a very loose bowel movement. I have for the past 6 years on and off get sharp shooting pain at the bottom right of my stomach right before a bowel movement. Ir would last about 20 seconds then I would need to go to the washroom and then I would be fine. It only happened with a very large solid stool. I've been to 2 doctors, 1 said nothing basically and another said he thought I have a spastic colon. I'm going.to make an appointment tomorrow with my new doctor but it will be a while until I can see her. I had all the symptoms of spastic colon until tonight. I can't find any research that talks about gas blockage and even diarrhea blockage. I need to know I'm not alone cause I'm going to freak out until I can see my doctor. Has anyone else felt like they can't pass even diarrhea?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some people have pelvic floor issues that make it hard to pass stools, even stools that should be easy to get out.

Generally paradoxical diarrhea (where you are so constipated for so many days in a row the colon sends water stool down the pipe to try to slide it along) only happens if you have a really bad bout of constipation where you don't go for a week or more.

There really isn't any research on trapped gas, or trapped diarrhea, but you can find research on pelvic floor dysfunction if you have to strain a lot to get things out.

We know with IBS sometimes it doesn't move things along effectively, but there isn't a real blockage just stuff not being moved along efficiently. I mean it doesn't make it any better that there isn't something actually blocking the movement and it is just the muscles not coordinating, but usually that is what is going on. Just because pain is severe doesn't mean you have to have something other than IBS causing the pain.


----------



## shellnik26 (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm not sure if there is an actual blockage. I don't think there is since I have had this before just not as bad. It feels like something is blocking though since I jusy kinda assumed that diarrhea and gas would be easy to pass. Last time I had this I had flattened stool. It looked like someone steam rolled it (no pun intended, lol). But it wasn't diarrhea and it wasn't hard to pass it was just flat. But days before that I was constipated this time I wasn't. I have for the past few weeks though been changing my diet and exercising more. I was eating fairly healthy for weeks and the other night when it started I ate a sausage. It was the first greasy thing I had eaten in weeks. I also had a huge salad for lunch that day and I read lettuce can cause gas. I haven't been diagnosed but I'm fairly certain I have ibs. Just what happened last night I can't find anything related to ibs.


----------

